# The Bowhunt Brookies



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Well, I strapped my pole to my hip quiver, cause I figured we'd end up at a high mountain lake or two. I haven't fish them since we used to be able to ride three wheelers in to them. I was a little kid then. Can't believe we ever got 3 wheelers in there... Anyway...

3 of my brothers and I were after elk and deer, but only saw 3 cows and one 3 point buck. Ended up hiking 10 miles round trip Saturday, though. We took turns with the one pole for 4 of us.

Here's a few pics of the lake and the fish.

Fishing (or catching) didn't pick up until after the snow storm.[attachment=6:3nspdlnz]PICT0975.JPG[/attachment:3nspdlnz]
[attachment=5:3nspdlnz]PICT0980.JPG[/attachment:3nspdlnz]
[attachment=4:3nspdlnz]PICT0984.JPG[/attachment:3nspdlnz]
[attachment=3:3nspdlnz]PICT0988.JPG[/attachment:3nspdlnz]
[attachment=2:3nspdlnz]PICT0992.JPG[/attachment:3nspdlnz]
[attachment=1:3nspdlnz]PICT0998.JPG[/attachment:3nspdlnz]
[attachment=0:3nspdlnz]PICT0999.JPG[/attachment:3nspdlnz]

At least we didn't get skunked!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing beats fishing while your hunting--or hunting while fishing for that matter! Great pics.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome! That makes a good hike even better. Good job.

Hey, is that an old Eagle Claw convertible rod? My Dad used to have one of those!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice report. Looks like a good time even without being able to draw back the bow. 

My Eagle Claw convertible was the first pole I ever bought on my own. I bought it to be just like my Dad! I still have it and it still catches fish. My kids are now catching fish with the old reliable!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Yep. Those poles are nice.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find one? It would mean a lot to me to find one for the old man. Sentimental value.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a couple of the newer ones. I haven't seen the old yellow ones in stores forever.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Basin Sports still has them, don't they?


----------



## FlyRx (Jun 10, 2008)

I was in there the other day and they had one. It seems like they usually have some in stock.


----------

